# TRA-VETASSESS takes long to schedule technical interview



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi all,

I'm applying for a Trade Skill Assessment with VETASSESS. I received the outcome of stage 1 on Nov 23rd. I paid the fee for stage 2 immediately, and VET said that they will schedule a technical interview for me asap.

Since then, it has been 3 weeks but the arrangement has not finished. I emailed VET to ask and they replied that they're working on it, told me to wait.

I want to ask, is it normal for VET (in general) and technical interview (in particular) to take this long (3 weeks) ? Has anyone has experienced in doing the technical interview with VET?

Should I rely on the email and wait, or should I call them directly to ask? 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

namnguyen said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Can you please keep me updated regarding your case and especially your technical interview? I’m mechanical eng and I will go for the same process after collecting the required documents.
Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

mee Tooo,,Following


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

namnguyen said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm applying for a Trade Skill Assessment with VETASSESS. I received the outcome of stage 1 on Nov 23rd. I paid the fee for stage 2 immediately, and VET said that they will schedule a technical interview for me asap.
> 
> ...


Did you get the interview date yet. I am also waiting for the same. I paid the fees on 17 January for the interview. Its been 3 weeks now.


----------

